# Spotting 1 Week after end of Menstruation?



## Skadi

I started my last normal period on May 13th and it finished on either Monday the 16th or Tue the 17th. (I do normally have short periods. There was nothing weird.)

Then on Tuesday May 24th I started spotting and cramping. It is now Monday May 30th and it has not yet stopped. Has anyone experienced this? I'm not sure if it is worth bothering the Dr about, but I am getting more and more concerned as it doesn't seem to want to stop. I've never even had a period last this long.

I'm 29 and have been trying to conceive for about a year now. I don't think it's pregnancy or implantation bleeding as I had a normal period just a week before. I usually only cramp on the first day of my period but I have been cramping the entire time I've been spotting. (Mild cramping) I'm so worried about this!!


----------



## Aliciatm

It could be your mensration isn't yet done... Or mild displaysiah or whatever that word is where your periods wack up once every year... I wouldn't get to concerned all the dr will say is that it's sometimes normal if you bleed for 3-4 weeks then I would call the dr


----------



## Skadi

I hope its nothing. This is really messing up my calendar! Grr!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Skadi, have you been taking any vitamins or any new supplements? I started taking Soy this cycle and my period stopped cd5 but I had spotting for about 10 days after everyday - I think the soy was to blame.

If you haven't I wouldn't be too alarmed, if it becomes a constant thing with your cycles or doesn't stop then I'd go and see the Dr.


----------



## Skadi

I started taking Multibionta but its been slightly over a month since I have taken them.

I just made an apt for a pap smear at the end of June and told the receptionist about this and she said she would pass it on to the Dr. in the meantime and see if she thought we should do anything before my apt. Hopefully its something as simple as vitamins!


----------



## Skadi

I just got a call back, they want bloodwork and a Pelvic Ultra Sound AND to book a follow up apt. This is making me more nervous.


----------



## Skadi

Omg omg omg! The Dr called me back saying they want me to do another blood test because my Beta levels were weird. Basically it was positive but near borderline so they want to rule out false pregnancy. No ultrasound results yet. I don't want to get my hopes up but maybe the 7 days of spotting was implantation. How the hell did that happen though??? Oh God I don't know how I am going to wait for the results!


----------



## Skadi

Just got back from the DR. She said it most likely was very early pregnancy. She also found a "5cm Complex Cervical Cyst" so I have to go back in July for another ultrasound to make sure its not an Endometrial Cyst. That is most likely what was causing all the spotting and the pregnancy was just by chance or I most likely never would have known. My period was also a week early perhaps from the pregnancy stopping. :<

She is also getting me a referral to a gynecologist concerning fertility.


----------



## KiaMaria88

Hi Skadi. I was having some of the same symptoms like you. I first had a week late period that lasted like 5-6 days but i spotted for 2 days after it. Then I just started spotting 1 week after my period. So I saw your previous post and I wanted to know how everything turned out?.. so i too could have some wishful thinking.


----------



## Skadi

My Dr. wasn't sure what caused the bleeding but I went for an ultrasound and it turned out to be a cyst and a possible chemical pregnancy. I got pregnant the following cycle. :)


----------



## lymitles

I am having this now. I had my period last month (which was kind of late). Now I am having light cramping and spotting started yesterday. I am in ovulation 'season' so I hope this is it! We just lost our daughter at 8 months of pregnancy :cry: so we have been TTC. Any one have any suggestions?


----------

